# Broccoli Mash



## jonnyjonny_uk (Feb 12, 2012)

My Broccoli Mash.

Ingredients:
4 medium potatoes
8 broccoli florets
1 small onion
4 slices of streaky bacon
knob of butter
single cream
salt
pepper
oil

Directions:
Peel and quarter the potatoes and add to a pan of cold salted water and bring to the boil.

Peel and chop the onion into very small dice and the same with the bacon and add to a frying pan with a little oil and fry until the onion just starts to brown and then set aside in a bowl.

Once the potatoes start to cook and become soft to mash add the broccoli florets for the last 5-10 minutes.

Drain the water from the potatoes and broccoli and add a generous knob of butter and a splash of single cream, salt and pepper to taste and mash to a smooth puree, using a mixer helps to obtain the best texture.

Stir in the fried onion and bacon bits to the potato and broccoli mash and serve with any meat or fish of your choice.

You can sprinkle some finely chopped fresh chives for decoration.

This is very very simple but sooooooooooo tasty


----------



## Josie1945 (Feb 12, 2012)

Hi Johnny, 
   Thanks for the recipe. I noticed that yesterday was your Birthday, Happy belated Birthday to You.

Josie


----------



## jonnyjonny_uk (Feb 12, 2012)

Josie1945 said:


> Hi Johnny,
> Thanks for the recipe. I noticed that yesterday was your Birthday, Happy belated Birthday to You.
> 
> Josie



Your very welcome Josie I had a bit of a lay off from the site for personal reasons and so so happy to be back posting and reading all your lovely recipes and having some good ol cooking chat again

Thanks for the belated birthday wishes, very kind


----------



## NYBrit (Jul 20, 2012)

That does sound good!  I'm adding that to my Must Try list.


----------



## Cheryl J (Jul 21, 2012)

That sounds really good, jonny - I love broccoli mash but have never tried adding bacon to it.  Must try.  Everything's better with bacon.  

And happy belated birthday!


----------



## Kylie1969 (Jul 21, 2012)

That does sound very tasty Jonny..and Cheryl is right, everything tastes good with bacon


----------



## Gravy Queen (Jul 21, 2012)

Hello Jonny! Glad to see you posting again and I love your broccoli mash. 

Have you ever tried cauli mash?


----------

